# Trimmed kitty



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/lioncut.asp


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

looks like the head doesn't belong to the body 

Hev x


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Its brilliant!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I love the look on the cats face :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: - those eyes say it all!

Hev x


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

One totally pissed off cat!!! I know that face.... 

On the bright side must be nice and cool?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

One of our cats is like that now. Broke his back leg a couple of weeks ago and is completely shaved at the back from his operation.

He is camara shy so would not pose for pictures though :roll:


----------

